# Ideas to Reality



## jtf107 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Im new here. Let me start off by introducing myself. My name is Joe and have always done basic HT stuff but thought I was time to take it to the next level. I had some ideas that I thought you guys could help with.

I may have a brand new room soon that I can mess with before dry wall is installed, so my question is what elements do you think I should incorperate? I already hae these ideas in my head and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.

Blinds: I would like to have motor controlled blinds in the room. Does a company make these, what are there price range?

Lighting: I would like to have adjustable lighting. Would I need some sort of dimmer board and price?

Remote: I would like someway to control it all. Press "Theater" button and blinds go down, lights fade, Tv turns on, audio system turns on, in the future maybe a Projector screen drops down. Is there a device that can do ALL of this? 

Speakers: Rather pointless, but It would rank on the coolnest factor. Speakers that some how come out of the celing or fold down from the celing. Once again does anyone do this and any idea on the price?

Sorry for so much at once,
Joe


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the shack!
You should check out our sponsers they have everything you want.:T


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

jtf107 said:


> Lighting: I would like to have adjustable lighting. Would I need some sort of dimmer board and price?
> 
> Remote: I would like someway to control it all. Press "Theater" button and blinds go down, lights fade, Tv turns on, audio system turns on, in the future maybe a Projector screen drops down. Is there a device that can do ALL of this?


For lighting, check out the Lutron Grafik Eye system - a bit pricy, but can be had cheaper via eBay - I paid $299 I think for a 4 zone.

For remote, check out Harmony remotes - I got a refurb model 880 for about $65 on eBay, works well.


----------



## jtf107 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Ill check out both of those and get back.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Best bet with speakers is to hide them behind a fabric wall or AT projection screen like they do in theaters.

Lutron, Insteon or X10 seem to be recommended highly for lighting control.

By blinds do you mean venetian style slats or curtains? PowerCurtain.com is a sponsor of the Shack and might have what you're looking for. There are a lot of other similar solutions out there.

I'm a big fan of Logitech remotes. I have a Harmony 1000 with an RF extender and love it.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

ditto on the harmony 880 with RF. Awesome remote and more than enough remote for most people. 

I am using the lutron maestro dimmers controlled with the 880 remote. Pretty pimp and cost effective.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Joe and welcome..


----------

